# BT: Zealous Emperor's Champion



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

So, along side my Helbrecht Retinue project I've been working on an Emperor's Champion conversion.

Initially, I was quite content with the GW model as is, it looked like the EmCh had purpose. But then I realised that he could look a lot more "angry", and thus better suit his role. My idea was to make him look like he's storming into battle with "Smite" in mind. It's still in working progress, but I've got the bit I need to accomplish this.









This is my current EmPh side-by-side with my conversion. The body of the conversion is that of the Chaplain with Jump pack. I removed the head and Crosius arm and reshaped the neck and shoulder areas as best as possible.









Again, but closer.









For the arms, I'm using one of the Grey Knights two-handed Power Swords for him to hold the sword in a "striking" post, as if he's swinging the sword at his target. In cooperation with the body pose, to make him look like he's about to do an over the head strike while jumping at the target.

With the sword, I literally cut off the blade from the original model and replaced it with the blade of the Black Sword.

The shoulder pads are (Left) a standard BT upgrade pad - nothing fanciful, just the cross with the skull centre - and (Right) a Sanguinary Guard shoulder pad that doesn't automatically think "Blood Angels". Though the Cup is generally associated with BAs, it also holds a Religious meaning and so I was using this idea in league with the God Emperor.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looks great man, that body is my favorite chaplain model. So dynamic.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

oooh i like that model. what does the writing on the sword mean?


----------



## CadoAngelus (Oct 10, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> oooh i like that model. what does the writing on the sword mean?


On the reverse of the sword - not shown - it says 'Imperator Rex' and in the picture it says 'Dei Castigator' which together means 'The King-Emperor will punish Gods'.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This is gonna be sweet! Simple conversion but I can tell already it is gonna look boss.


----------

